# "Raytheon effect" lighting on a non ST model



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok, this is a bit off topic but I used the "raytheon effect" on a 1/144 modelcraft L-1011. I thought it would give the effect of the logo lights being on. I still have to finish the engines, landing gear, and paint the nose black but that wont take very long. 

I am building an Airfix 1/144 L-1011 simultaneously that will wear TWA colors. Its just about ready to recieve paint. I might try this on a 747 or A-340 kit, as well.

I figured I would go ahead and post it here since lighting up models is mostly a Sci-fi thing so I hope you all don't mind.




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Great effect. Think about pulling the window shade down on random windows, just for realism.


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

Larva said:


> Great effect. Think about pulling the window shade down on random windows, just for realism.


I did on the TWA version. Plus, the window lighting on the TWA model is a little more consistent down the length of the model.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Please explain : "Raytheon Effect"-- How is it different from just placing LEDs or Grain of wheat bulbs inside the model?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Normally, the inside of a lit model is painted black (then white or silver) to minimize light leaks. With the Raytheon effect, a spot-shaped section of the inside is left unpainted so light can shine through the plastic there, and create a spotlight effect when viewed from the outside.

So the inside of the tail was masked, allowing light to leak through where you see the spotlight effect.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

SteveR said:


> Normally, the inside of a lit model is painted black (then white or silver) to minimize light leaks. With the Raytheon effect, a spot-shaped section of the inside is left unpainted so light can shine through the plastic there, and create a spotlight effect when viewed from the outside.
> 
> So the inside of the tail was masked, allowing light to leak through where you see the spotlight effect.


 
Very clever!


----------



## Pidg (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks good Fly-n. I'm in aviation too. Looks like a Devore aviation "Logo Light kit" that the airlines used originally, and now most corporates use them as well.
Where is your light source mounted?. That is, where is the logo light attached? Vertical or Horizontal stab. One end or the other should taper down to the two light bulbs in each lens on each side of the tail.


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

On the L-1011 the bulbs would be in the horizontal stabs I believe but I was going for the effect...not neccesarily the accuracy This was just a practice kit to see how well the light would shine through the paint and decals and also to see where problem areas would be for future builds.

The lights don't really taper too much in reference photos, though. The bulbs are pretty far away from the vertical surface and they shine on it at a fairly flat angle. On the planes I fly (737s) the spotlights are actually in the wingtips shining back towards the tail and shine on the tail at a very flat angle.


----------



## starlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

that looks really good. just a thought i'll share that popped into my head when i saw it, don't know if it's a good one though...i was thinking it would be cool if you simulated the light source at the tips of the horizontal stab. perhaps a strand of fiber optic would give a simulated source point for the spot?


----------

